# Troy-Bilt Storm 2840 piece of crap



## Tomcaso (Mar 16, 2017)

I've owned various makes of blowers over the years and after purchasing this one new have come to the conclusions it is by far the worst ever.
1. Augers bend extremely easily, way before the shear pins break.
2. Motor surges from running lean, have to run partially choked.
3. Performance is crap, plugging, short throw distance, poor augering.
4. Ergonomics is crap, forward/reverse lever hard to move, single chute control hard to move, handle bar clutch lever extremely tiring to hold down.
5, Poor lighting, headlight is behind the chute which blocks 75% of the light.


What I like about it. 
1. Looks nice, big deal.
2. Gas cap is nice.
3. Big gas tank.
4. Heated handle bar grips are nice.
5. Dip stick is nice.
6. Tire traction is good.
7. Starts easily.


The cons far out weigh the pros on this Troy-Bilt
PS. By far the best snow blower I ever had was a Snowbird. The rotating chute design meant that changing the angle of the throw never reduced the velocity which resulted in very little plugging and extremely long distance throw with relatively less horsepower.


----------

